# Drive until you're dry or half a tank?



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

I've been trying to stay above half a tank of gas for when I'm driving but I don't know about this anymore. The dollars add up and it might be worth it to just drive until the tank is dry. But I would be concerned about getting a long trip with less than half a tank of gas. 

When do you fill up the gas tank? Or do you just drive until it's empty?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> The dollars add up and it might be worth it to just drive until the tank is dry.


You're not saving any money by waiting until your almost empty. 
At the end it's the same thing.

I put gas when it's convenient.

Sometimes my tank is almost full but I need to use bathroom or want a coffee, so I just fill her up anyway since I'm there.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

It costs the same either way. A little more of your time at half full 0.11/min


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Mechanic says don't wait till empty, it hurts the fuel pump and the residue on the bottom of the tank go into the engine.

I fuel up my car whenever I can and especially when fuel cycle is cheap then I will just fuel even 10L (approx 3 gals)


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

The more gas in the tank the less of a chance water can get in (ethanol).
Top it off.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Fill up when by a station with lower prices. In my town the price of regular can swing 80 cents.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

tinymoon said:


> Mechanic says don't wait till empty, it hurts the fuel pump and the residue on the bottom of the tank go into the engine.
> 
> I fuel up my car whenever I can and especially when fuel cycle is cheap then I will just fuel even 10L (approx 3 gals)


Yes, the fuel pump is submerged in gasoline that cools it. When the tank is near empty, the pump's motor runs hotter and doesn't last as long.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I start thinking about filling back up when it approaches 3/4 full. I don't ever let it get below 1/2. There are a few gas stations in town that are the absolute cheapest....if I am near one and don't have a ping, I fill up. Incidentally they are also the most "ghetto", so I look over my shoulder constantly (mostly for pan handlers).


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'll fill up when i get to at least half way and am in a cheap gas neighborhood. I wouldnt fill up if i was in the downtown area, that's almost a 50c per gallon swing in Atlanta.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I have driven to the point where my light comes on and I have a passenger with me. Or I am about to pick them up. I let them know I need to get gas and it is never an issue. The advice I have read is to not let it get below 1/4 -1/3 tank to keep the fuel pump cool. Although I have never worn out a fuel pump on a car made from the 90's forward. 1,000,000 miles over three vehicles. Two Honda's and a Toyota.


----------



## bender953 (Feb 4, 2016)

I go until it hit 1/8th of a tank. Never run it below that due to freezing of fuel in the winter and keeping the fuel pump cool in the summer


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i fill up before working, just so i don't need to worry about getting a long ride


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> I've been trying to stay above half a tank of gas for when I'm driving but I don't know about this anymore. The dollars add up and it might be worth it to just drive until the tank is dry. But I would be concerned about getting a long trip with less than half a tank of gas.
> 
> When do you fill up the gas tank? Or do you just drive until it's empty?


You will pay to fill regardless.



MadTownUberD said:


> I start thinking about filling back up when it approaches 3/4 full. I don't ever let it get below 1/2. There are a few gas stations in town that are the absolute cheapest....if I am near one and don't have a ping, I fill up. Incidentally they are also the most "ghetto", so I look over my shoulder constantly (mostly for pan handlers).


Its a shame you cant get out of your car and fill it with gas without being accosted by beggars anymore in America !

I actually want to physically attack them sometimes.
Sometimes just seeing my expression turns them away.

I have a RIGHT not to be bothered !

It especially enrages me when they are driving a BMW and claim they need money, or have a more expensive haircut than i do.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

tinymoon said:


> Mechanic says don't wait till empty, it hurts the fuel pump and the residue on the bottom of the tank go into the engine.
> 
> I fuel up my car whenever I can and especially when fuel cycle is cheap then I will just fuel even 10L (approx 3 gals)


There is a screen on the pump and an inline fuel filter so not a lot of chance for a particle big enough to damage an engine to get through. On top of that an injector orifice is very small. You'd probably plug an injector first. Even if something did get past an injector it would just flow through combustion and out the exhaust. It is very unlikely it would hang around long enough to effect a valve seat.

That said, you want to fill up at about 1/8 tank but it doesn't hurt to run until the low fuel light comes on every once and a while. If for any reason while working uber, keep it above a half tank because you never know when you might get a 45 minute plus trip. I know most riders wont mind you getting gas, but it shouldn't ever come to that except in extreme circumstances.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> You will pay to fill regardless.
> 
> Its a shame you cant get out of your car and fill it with gas without being accosted by beggars anymore in America !
> 
> ...


I drive a BMW but I guarantee my haircut costs less than yours. Would you give me money?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You need enough fuel to not have to stop mid trip for gasoline. Probably enough for a 2 hours of highway driving at bare minimum.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You need enough fuel to not have to stop mid trip for gasoline. Probably enough for a 2 hours of highway driving at bare minimum.


Only once did I have to tell a pax I had to make a stop for gas. 
Wasn't because I didn't have the money just kept putting it off for later. 
Then I get 2 hour ride. (80 minutes without traffic)

Of all the pax that would have been cool with it, this happens when I have a biatch in my car.

Didn't sound happy about it and made for a very awkward 2 hours.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I drive a BMW but I guarantee my haircut costs less than yours. Would you give me money?


No !
I was on streets at 14.
I didnt beg.
It pisses me off that they do.



MadTownUberD said:


> I drive a BMW but I guarantee my haircut costs less than yours. Would you give me money?


At least HIDE the B.M.W. when begging !


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

I usually fill up on my way in, and wash the car. Of course, I live on a dirt road in the country, so if you live in the city your routine may be different.



tohunt4me said:


> It especially enrages me when they are driving a BMW and claim they need money, or have a more expensive haircut than i do.


Hey, people in nice care are stupid too! Maybe he left his wallet at home. And, cut your hair off, wtf? Hair is over rated unless you are a model or work in Hollywood, shave that stuff off, you don't need it!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey if a billionaire can file bankruptcy and not pay the contractors that built his casino...

I don't see the problem with people in luxury cars asking for money to help them keep living a luxurious life

Let's make America great again!!!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Driver2448 said:


> I've been trying to stay above half a tank of gas for when I'm driving but I don't know about this anymore. The dollars add up and it might be worth it to just drive until the tank is dry. But I would be concerned about getting a long trip with less than half a tank of gas.
> 
> When do you fill up the gas tank? Or do you just drive until it's empty?


For years i drove a cab, and we filled up the tank at the end of the shift. I still do this, so when I start next day, i have a full tank.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

I fill when I am conveniently close to low prices and I do not have a PAX, I use the Gas Buddy app >> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=gbis.gbandroid


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

For my entire life I have ALWAYS driven until it's dry or close to it and I will never stop doing this no matter what. 0 miles lifer.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Gasoline weighs about 4 pounds a gallon. Any additional weight on the vehicle make fuel economy less efficient. Anyway, I fuel up anytime I drive by a station with lowest prices.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a couple of favorite gas stations, so once I get down to about a quarter tank I look for an opportunity to fill up at one of those places. I use a credit card that refunds me 5% on gas purchases once a year, and that is a pretty nice check. 

I've never had to put gas in while a passenger was in the car.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

There are more negative aspects of running a tank low than there are with keeping it full. I see none of them mentioned, but I am sure everyone already knows all of these things.


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

The other day my brother in law was riding in an Uber to get to the house. The driver ran out of gas about a quarter of a mile from the house. If you ask me, that is proof you need to make sure you have enough gas in the car before you pick up a rider. I wonder what the driver would have done if they ran out on the freeway?

My point is make sure you have enough gas in the car before you pick up a ride or pay the price with the rating game and embarrassment.


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

NCRBILL said:


> The other day my brother in law was riding in an Uber to get to the house. The driver ran out of gas about a quarter of a mile from the house. If you ask me, that is proof you need to make sure you have enough gas in the car before you pick up a rider. I wonder what the driver would have done if they ran out on the freeway?
> 
> My point is make sure you have enough gas in the car before you pick up a ride or pay the price with the rating game and embarrassment.


Agreed. My brother once took an Uber to a dr appt and it ran out of gas. My brother had to wait for a taxi to show up and get him to the appt. The Uber driver supposedly paid for the taxi, thankfully.

This along with the general hassle of potentially stopping during a rhythm is why I start my day with a full tank. I also wash my car at my monthly wash club at the same time.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Kroger fuel points... I get pretty close to empty, just because it's cheaper the longer I wait, because I buy groceries. 700+ miles/tank (with plugins) means I don't have to fill up all that often, and gas at under $1/gallon sometimes happens...

If I fill up now (and I don't really need to, but it's the end of the month, might as well tonight) I'd be getting gas at about $1.50/gallon.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> For my entire life I have ALWAYS driven until it's dry or close to it and I will never stop doing this no matter what. 0 miles lifer.


You WILL change your ways. 
Do it now!!!



jervin32189 said:


> Agreed. My brother once took an Uber to a dr appt and it ran out of gas. My brother had to wait for a taxi to show up and get him to the appt. The Uber driver supposedly paid for the taxi, thankfully.
> 
> This along with the general hassle of potentially stopping during a rhythm is why I start my day with a full tank. I also wash my car at my monthly wash club at the same time.


Taxi? 
That's stupid. Why not call another Uber?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> I've been trying to stay above half a tank of gas for when I'm driving but I don't know about this anymore. The dollars add up and it might be worth it to just drive until the tank is dry. But I would be concerned about getting a long trip with less than half a tank of gas.
> 
> When do you fill up the gas tank? Or do you just drive until it's empty?


You spend the same either way


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Taxi?
> That's stupid. Why not call another Uber?


Idk maybe because the driver didn't want to give another Uber driver business. Not that a taxi isn't competition or anything.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jervin32189 said:


> Idk maybe because the driver didn't want to give another Uber driver business. Not that a taxi isn't competition or anything.


Dude got a free ride. A bit delayed, but shit happens. 
A free ride is a free ride.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Actually running it low can save you money if you're using fuel points with attached discounts .

We have 2 grocery stores that offer Gas and Discounts for purchases , each allows for up to $1 off a tank each month both offer deals like 4x points if you buy gift cards . So I do shopping and buy gift cards for places I Spend money (Amazon, Target etc...) each month I get a buck off a tank from each place . I only use it on m SUV with a larger tank (you can save on up to 35 gallons) meaning if you drive something like a Suburban with a 31 gallon tank you can save around $60 a month on fuel . I currently only am able to save about $40 a month from that but I also have a CC with larger fuel rewards and a shell rewards card so it's really easy to double dip on discounts

However when I know I don't have any of those per tank rewards I fill up as needed and I don't like to work with under 100 miles to empty

I've only stopped once for gas with a PAX in the car and they were heading from Denver to Beaver Creek which is over 115 miles away , I had 150 miles to empty however I knew gas is almost a buck more in the mountains so I told them I'd have to stop for gas and I took a quick bathroom opportunity worked out since I dropped them off at their hotel and immediately got a ride from that hotel back to Denver


----------



## scrooge64 (Sep 10, 2017)

I always fill up before I get down to 1/2 tank. The gas station I use is a brand new Cumberland Farms station that opened two miles from my house the same week I started Lyft/Uber driving. They have a Smart Pay app which results in a discount of 10 cents per gallon. I am also able to closely track my bank deposits with my gasoline purchases.


----------

